# Brine Making Specific Questions



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Let me start off by saying I know there are other threads on brine making, I have read them and learned a ton. I have a few specific questions that I am hoping you can help me with.

1. I'm in the middle of New Mexico, I can't seem to find plain rock salt. Unless anyone happens to know of a source for rock salt around Albuquerque, will this water softener solar salt work https://www.lowes.com/pd/SureSoft-40-lb-Salt-Solar-Crystals/50354194 ? I saw solar salt mentioned in one of the brine making threads as an alternative.

2. To help my brine work at lower temperatures, and hopefully inhibit corrosion a bit, my plan is to mix the finished brine with 10-20% by volume MetDown Apex (Liquid mag chloride de-icer), any issue with that?

I should add that I already have 1500 gallons of the Apex, the problem I am having is that my cost per gallon is too high.

3. Does anyone have experience with Barr Plastics brine makers / applicators? This unit looks pretty cool, it is a maker / applicator in one. http://www.barrplastics.com/brine-maker-combo-applicator-units.html

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

I am hoping someone can at least answer my first question...


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Solar salt will work fine, most people dont use it because it cost more than bult rock salt. Remember filter on your sprayer will save you many headaches.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Solar salt is some where around 99% pure. That means there are very few impurities in it. (solids that wont dissolve) When dissolving rock salt there are solids that just wont dissolve, sand, limestone, etc. Solar salt has the least amount of these, and would be the ONLY salt I would use in a combo unit that you listed. When those impurities dont dissolve, they will need to be removed from the brine maker. In that type of unit, it appears it would be difficult or very time consuming to remove them. So I would only use solar salt.


----------



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, that is helpful. 

Any thoughts on mixing in the mag chloride that I have to lower the effective temperature? I have read here about people doing that with calcium chloride, I imagine it should achieve the same thing?

Using solar salt and adding 20% mag chloride to the finished mixture, my cost would be .52 cents per gallon... much better than $1.60 for straight mag chloride.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

mag will raise the PH making your solution more corrosive. which in turn will damage concrete faster.


----------



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

Broncslefty7 said:


> mag will raise the PH making your solution more corrosive. which in turn will damage concrete faster.


So the mag I am using is a product called MeltDown Apex. It has a corrosion inhibitor added to it. When used straight the corrosion inhibitor is supposed to make it several times less corrosive then calcium chloride or rock salt.

While I don't expect that corrosion resistance to transfer to the brine, I'd hope that it would remain no more corrosive than the straight brine.

I am hoping I can use it to lower the effective working temp just a bit.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

You make your brine and balance the ph. It's wayyyy cheaper then adding corrosi N inhibitors. My cost per gallon for -10 melting temp and non corrosive is .42 per gallon


----------



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

That is my plan long term, unfortunately I have 1500 gallons of Apex that I need to use. Just looking for the best way to put it to good use without spraying it straight.

I am new to all this (as I am sure you can tell), at has been quite the learning experience. 

The big problem has been that it's hard to experiment with all this stuff. Being in New Mexico either we have enough snow / ice that you need to be out treating... or not enough to even mess around and test with. This winter has been very warm and dry for us.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We make a salt brine then at calcium brine to a ratio of 80% salt brine 20% calcium brine then balance the PH.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Make sure you make them individually and then add them. Always add calcium to water not water to calcium you will melt your tank.


----------



## CPSNM (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for the info, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## precisionle (Jan 8, 2005)

Broncslefty7 said:


> We make a salt brine then at calcium brine to a ratio of 80% salt brine 20% calcium brine then balance the PH.


At what % is the calcium blend I have seen 33% is the normal is this what you do and to what temp is it good down too


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if we are being super specific it should be 32.5% its only been down to like 10 here and it worked. so im not sure how much colder it could take.


----------



## OzarksL (Nov 24, 2015)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Solar salt is some where around 99% pure. That means there are very few impurities in it. (solids that wont dissolve) When dissolving rock salt there are solids that just wont dissolve, sand, limestone, etc. Solar salt has the least amount of these, and would be the ONLY salt I would use in a combo unit that you listed. When those impurities dont dissolve, they will need to be removed from the brine maker. In that type of unit, it appears it would be difficult or very time consuming to remove them. So I would only use solar salt.





Kubota 8540 said:


> Solar salt is some where around 99% pure. That means there are very few impurities in it. (solids that wont dissolve) When dissolving rock salt there are solids that just wont dissolve, sand, limestone, etc. Solar salt has the least amount of these, and would be the ONLY salt I would use in a combo unit that you listed. When those impurities dont dissolve, they will need to be removed from the brine maker. In that type of unit, it appears it would be difficult or very time consuming to remove them. So I would only use solar salt.


im not sure if it's you that made this or the other guy but I'm sure you'd know the answer. What is on the other side of this bulkhead?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

A short piece of 2" pvc on a street 90 with some hardware cloth on the bottom. The reason it is not up and over the top of the tote then down to the bottom is that the pump will not create its own prime. Great pump though. I use one on my fill station.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Built that for a small town in Ohio to try out the liquid approach.


----------



## Esull (Jul 19, 2018)

What is the height of the wood stand roughly


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Height of the platform depends on size and combination of sizes of the totes you choose to use. Getting the height right is important so that the overflow fittings coming out of the raised tank will clear the top edge of the lower tank.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It’s just a hunch ....But I think your gonna see interest in liquids really ramp up this year...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's just a hunch ....But I think your gonna see interest in liquids really ramp up this year...


SHHH


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

Broncslefty7 said:


> mag will raise the PH making your solution more corrosive. which in turn will damage concrete faster.


Hi Broncslefty, what are you using to balance the ph?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

William Brett said:


> Hi Broncslefty, what are you using to balance the ph?


Dry Muriatic Acid


----------

